# Cách chọn chiếc lồ vi sóng đơn giản nhất



## tibodinh (18/3/22)

Cách chọn chiếc lồ vi sóng đơn giản nhất


Sự đa dạng về hình dáng mẫu mã,… khi lựa chọn lò vi sóng phần nào làm người tiêu dùng thêm  máy hút bụi công nghiệp túi vảikhó khăn để tìm được sản phẩm ưng ý.





Lò vi sóng mang lại rất nhiều lợi ích trong việc bếp núc. Như: nấu, nướng, hâm nóng, rã đông thực phẩm nhanh chóng… Nếu  báo giá máy chà sàn đơn bạn đang có ý định tậu cho mình một chiếc lò vi sóng. Hãy tham khảo một số lưu ý qua bài viết sau đây nhé!


1. Chọn lò vi sóng xem dung tích và công suất lò
Tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng mà bạn có thể chọn lò vi sóng có dung tích khác nhau:


– Từ 20 – 25 lít: thường sử dụng cho gia đình 3 – 4 người.


– Từ 25-30 lít: phù hợp nhà 4-5 người.


– 30 lít trở lên: có thể dùng cho cơ quan hay căn – tin trường học…


Công suất cũng là yếu tố quan trọng để chọn mua lò vi sóng.


Thông thường một lò vi sóng có công suất từ 700 – 1200 W, công suất càng lớn thì thời gian hâm nóng hay nấu thực phẩm càng nhanh nhưng cũng sẽ tốn điện hơn.


2. Nên chọn lò vi sóng cơ hay lò vi sóng điện tử?
Trên thị trường ngày nay có 2 loại lò vi sóng: lò vi sóng cơ và lò vi sóng điện tử.


– Lò vi sóng cơ: đơn giản dễ sử dụng với bảng điều khiển bằng nút vặn, phù hợp với những gia đình có trẻ em hoặc người lớn tuổi đều có thể sử dụng được.


– Lò vi sóng điện tử: có nhiều chức năng hơn ngoài việc hâm, rã đông, nấu…


Lò có các menu nấu ăn tự động, chỉ cần cho thực phẩm vào chọn chế độ là có thể nấu. Tuy nhiên, nhược điểm của lò này là bảng điều khiển phức tạp, phải mất thời gian làm quen và thao tác.


3. Chọn lò có chức năng nướng
Ngoài những chức năng như hâm nóng, rã đông… Một số lò vi sóng ngày nay còn được trang bị chức năng nướng.


Những lò vi sóng có nướng bên ngoài bảng điều khiển sẽ có chữ Grill hoặc Nướng. Các bạn lưu ý khi chọn mua lò vi sóng có nướng thì chỉ được sử dụng vỉ nướng tặng kèm theo lò, không nên tùy tiện cho kim loại vào lò vi sóng nhé.


4. Các tính năng phụ: khóa an toàn, tiết kiệm điện…
Ngoài ra, bạn cần lưu ý chọn lựa những lò vi sóng có tính năng phụ như các nút điều khiển để đảm bảo thao tác và điều chỉnh dễ dàng trong quá trình sử dụng,khóa an toàn để bảo đảm an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ.


5. Quan sát bề ngoài khi chọn mua lò vi sóng
Khi mua lò nên quan sát bề ngoài, thành và khoang lò vi sóng tốt đều phải bóng, mịn, không bị bóp méo. Lớp sơn phủ ngoài phải chắc chắn, không bị bong gỉ. Các loại đinh vít của lò sáng bóng, không gỉ sét. Các nút điều khiển hoạt động trơn tru, đèn báo không bị trục trặc.


Khoang lò tráng men sẽ dễ dàng vệ sinh
Bạn cũng nên chú ý tới khoang lò được tráng men chống dính sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng vệ sinh hơn sau khi sử dụng.


6. Hãng sản xuất
Trên thị trường ngày nay có rất nhiều loại lò vi sóng. Nên  bán phụ kiện máy chà sànmua những hãng sản xuất uy tín và có tên tuổi như: Panasonic, Sharp, Electrolux, Midea, Samsung, Malloca, Teka…


Chọn thương hiệu nổi tiếng sẽ giúp bạn yên tâm hơn về chất lượng cũng như chế độ bảo hành, mua thêm phụ kiện sản phẩm…


----------

